# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > مشکلات کنکوریها (استرس، تست زنی و مطالعه) >  انگیزه و روحیه

## formyself

سلام اگه بخایم به یکی که اصن روحیه ای نداره برا خوندن و کلا زندگی روحیه بدیم چیکار کنیم؟

----------


## Neo.Healer

میگم برو اینجارو بخون
180 روز / یه تغییر 180 درجه

----------


## formyself

والا من برا خودم نمیگم.برا دوستم میگم.اتفاقا فرستادم براش.میگه من نمیتونم.بیشتر روحیه میخواد وگرنه درسش خوب که نه عالیه

----------


## formyself

up

----------


## Mrnima

والا ما هم وضعمون بد نبود.... از بعد ترم اول انقد گفتم بیچاره شدم ال شدم بل شدم که دیگ ول کردم سر همین انگیزه  و روحیه... هیچکسم نبود انگیزه یا روحیه به من بده... میدونستم خودمو نجات میدادم  :Yahoo (4):

----------


## formyself

:Yahoo (4):  :Yahoo (4):  :Yahoo (4): خسته نباشی برادر

----------


## Nikolai

پدر مادرت این همه خرجت کردن نره خ.ر که فقط موفقیت تو رو ببینن این همه شب و روز کار کردن برا تو پاشو یه کاری کن گور بابای هرچی هدفه این همه پدر مادرت برات از جون مایه گذاشتن نمی خوای یه کار ساده براشون انجام بدی مگه آرزوشون چیه موفقیتت و ببین مفید بودنت و ببینن. ببینن این همه سال یه فرد مفید تربیت کردن زحمتاشون الکی نبوده اونا فقط شادی و موفقیت تو آرزشونه پاشو پاشو یا علی بگو شروع کن بخاطر خودتم نشده بخاطر پدر و مادرت. . .
فک کنم خاره روحیه رو مورد عنایت قرار دادم دیگه احتیاجی ب روحیه نداشته باشه تا ابد!!!!!! :Yahoo (4):

----------


## Neo.Healer

> پدر مادرت این همه خرجت کردن نره خ.ر که فقط موفقیت تو رو ببینن این همه شب و روز کار کردن برا تو پاشو یه کاری کن گور بابای هرچی هدفه این همه پدر مادرت برات از جون مایه گذاشتن نمی خوای یه کار ساده براشون انجام بدی مگه آرزوشون چیه موفقیتت و ببین مفید بودنت و ببینن. ببینن این همه سال یه فرد مفید تربیت کردن زحمتاشون الکی نبوده اونا فقط شادی و موفقیت تو آرزشونه پاشو پاشو یا علی بگو شروع کن بخاطر خودتم نشده بخاطر پدر و مادرت. . .
> فک کنم خاره روحیه رو مورد عنایت قرار دادم دیگه احتیاجی ب روحیه نداشته باشه تا ابد!!!!!!


فیلم جوخه ی انتحاری رو دیدی؟
بقول اون کله کچله یکم روی بخش روحیه دادنت کار کن...میتونی از ایمان سرورپورم الگو بگیری

----------


## Ebrahim999

> فیلم جوخه ی انتحاری رو دیدی؟
> بقول اون کله کچله یکم روی بخش روحیه دادنت کار کن...میتونی از ایمان سرورپورم الگو بگیری


دقيقا :Yahoo (8): 
راستي من مرتب واسه فيزيك شما تو كنكور ٩٨ دعا ميكنم
ايشالا كه زير ٧٥ نزني

----------


## Ebrahim999

> پدر مادرت این همه خرجت کردن نره خ.ر که فقط موفقیت تو رو ببینن این همه شب و روز کار کردن برا تو پاشو یه کاری کن گور بابای هرچی هدفه این همه پدر مادرت برات از جون مایه گذاشتن نمی خوای یه کار ساده براشون انجام بدی مگه آرزوشون چیه موفقیتت و ببین مفید بودنت و ببینن. ببینن این همه سال یه فرد مفید تربیت کردن زحمتاشون الکی نبوده اونا فقط شادی و موفقیت تو آرزشونه پاشو پاشو یا علی بگو شروع کن بخاطر خودتم نشده بخاطر پدر و مادرت. . .
> فک کنم خاره روحیه رو مورد عنایت قرار دادم دیگه احتیاجی ب روحیه نداشته باشه تا ابد!!!!!!


حالا خوبه نصف همين پدر مادرا خودشون از درس فراري بودن :Yahoo (15):

----------


## Nikolai

> حالا خوبه نصف همين پدر مادرا خودشون از درس فراري بودن


داداش اگه یک درصد امکان داشت این متن روش اثر بزاره زدی کامل نیست و نابودش کردی!!!!! :Yahoo (23):

----------


## Neo.Healer

> دقيقا
> راستي من مرتب واسه فيزيك شما تو كنكور ٩٨ دعا ميكنم
> ايشالا كه زير ٧٥ نزني


وایی خیلییی ممنون :Yahoo (8):  :Yahoo (8):  :Yahoo (83):  :Yahoo (81):  :Yahoo (81):  :Yahoo (81):  :Yahoo (81): 
انشاالله شمام موفق باشید توی دانشگاه :Yahoo (8):

----------


## erfann21

> سلام اگه بخایم به یکی که اصن روحیه ای نداره برا خوندن و کلا زندگی روحیه بدیم چیکار کنیم؟


احتمالا هنوز وارد دنیای واقعی نشدی
که وقتی بی پولی و هزار یک بدبختیه همراهش خورد تو شیکمت هرچی خدا و پیغمبره یادت بره
 روحیه و انگیزه خودش میاد وقتی واقعا به چار روز دیگت فکر کنی
ببینی که 90 درصد مردم دارن بیسچاری جون میکنن و یکشون گرو دوازدهشونه
دور از جون... ددی که تا آخر عمرت قرار نیست خرجتو بده
یروز میای به خودت و میبینی یه دنیا بار رو کولته و نه راه پس داری نه پیش
الان باید راه پس و پیشتو آسفالت کنی

----------


## AceTaminoPhen

> سلام اگه بخایم به یکی که اصن روحیه ای نداره برا خوندن و کلا زندگی روحیه بدیم چیکار کنیم؟


*معمولا ترفند ایرانی ها اینطوریه
یه شخصی رو پیدا میکنی ، تا ثابت نکنی اون شخص از اون بدتره ، کوتاه نمیای!*

----------


## formyself

ترکوندی برادرررر.مشکل اینه اون فرد من نیستم دوستمه.و درضمن اب از سرش گذشته البته که با تهدید فک کنم نتیجه داد تا ی جاهایی ولی ازین حرفای  شمام برا سریه بعد بهره مندش میکنم.مرسی :Yahoo (8):

----------


## formyself

نه عزیزم این پدر و مادرش اصلا از درس فرار نکردن و یکی از سرای شهرمونن.اینطوریاس

----------


## formyself

اینم راهیه.ممنون

----------


## Lagertha

> پدر مادرت این همه خرجت کردن نره خ.ر که فقط موفقیت تو رو ببینن این همه شب و روز کار کردن برا تو پاشو یه کاری کن گور بابای هرچی هدفه این همه پدر مادرت برات از جون مایه گذاشتن نمی خوای یه کار ساده براشون انجام بدی مگه آرزوشون چیه موفقیتت و ببین مفید بودنت و ببینن. ببینن این همه سال یه فرد مفید تربیت کردن زحمتاشون الکی نبوده اونا فقط شادی و موفقیت تو آرزشونه پاشو پاشو یا علی بگو شروع کن بخاطر خودتم نشده بخاطر پدر و مادرت. . .
> فک کنم خاره روحیه رو مورد عنایت قرار دادم دیگه احتیاجی ب روحیه نداشته باشه تا ابد!!!!!!


کوووبید منو  :Yahoo (2):

----------


## mojtabay

هیچکس غصه ی آدمو نمیخوره
یچی شدی و مفید بودی برات تا چیز خم میشن 
اما اگر خدایی ناکرده خلافش اتفاق بیفته 
هیچکس براش مهم نی
متاسفانه

----------


## mjhn78

> سلام اگه بخایم به یکی که اصن روحیه ای نداره برا خوندن و کلا زندگی روحیه بدیم چیکار کنیم؟


فرق داره حاجی!!!
خیلی فرق داره ...!
من هر دوتا رو تجربه کردم هم روحیه درس نخوندن و هم روحیه زندگی نداشتن ....
نتیجه نداشتن روحیه زندگی این بود که میخواستم دست به کار نامعقول بزنم (البته این کار در شرایطی عاقلانه ترین کار است) اما 99.9999999999 درصد کنکوریا این کار براشون عقلانی نیست و ابلهانه است (خودتون میدونید چیو میگم)
برام عدم روحیه زندگی  به اصرار بهترین ادم زندگیم رفتم پیش روانپزشک تقریبا 2 سال از اون روز میگذره من یه مدت قرص مصرف کردم و حتی برای مدتی بستری شدم در تیمارستان!!
بله اینجانب بستری شدم تو تیمارستان اما اونجا با کمک دارو ها فهمیدم زندگی واقعی چیه....
در زندگی واقعی شما برای هیچ کس اهمیت ندارید بجز خانوادت اینو قول شرف میدم بهت

اگر واقعا از زندگی نا امید و خسته ای برو پیش روانپزشک این کار خجالت نداره ...من قبل از رفتن پیش روانپزشک شبانه روز به فکر اتمام زندگی بودم و اینکه بعد از مرگم چه کسی بیشتر گریه میکنه یا شاد میشه اما بعدا فهمیدم بعد مرگ تو ادما دو دسته میشن  یا تو رو راحت فراموش میکنند مثل اکثر دوستان و اشنایان و یا برای همیشه داغ تو روی دلشون میمونه مثل پدر و مادر برادر خواهر....

اگر واقعا نا امیدی به زندگی حتما برو روانپزشک و اگر فکر میکنی فقط مشکلت درس هست پس برو پیش یه مشاور و با یه برنامه اونو اجرا کن جان مادرت رو قسم بخور و از برنامه تخطی نکن 

بزودی یه تاپیک میزنم با موضوع تابو افسردگی لطفا حتما بخونش کمک بزرگی بهتون میکنه

----------


## neutrino

روحیه دادن الکیه
خووووودش باید کار کنه روخودش این به نفس خودش بر میگرده وگرنه وقتی خودش سنگ های خودشو با خودش وانکنده بقیه میخوان چی کار کنمن؟
 من خودم تا امیدی تمام وجودم (نمی‌دونم میفهمی یانه چون تو من نیستی) رو گرفته بود امام رضا(ع)زیارتش حالم رو خوب کرد حالا من بیام زیارت امام رضا رو پیشنهاد بدم؟ 
یا یکی بیاد بگه پدر و مادرت اینهمه خرجت کردن امیدشون اینه که به یه جایی برسی پس چرا درس نمیخونی؟ 
باید بهش بفهمونی فقط بفهمونی که دوهزاریش بیفته اگه مشکلیه از خودشه راه خلشم خودشه

----------

